# Oh! The humility! - What did your teachers do to humiliate or punish you?



## TranquilMindGun (Aug 22, 2018)

This is probably more for the Boomers and GenXers, as I suppose as anything in the last 15 years or so was frowned upon and schools could get sued over the shit now.

Elementary school music teacher was a sadist! In first grade, my twin and I were extremely shy. We are talking 5/6 years old here. My sister wasn't singing loud enough for her so she had the whole class sing: "Sherri is a boy!" What. in. the. fuck?!!! With me, same grade, doing a fire drill and me and the boy behind me were making fire engine noises. She screams: "Who is doing that?!" That boy rats me out. He's scared to death, but I'm not a rat! She picks me up over her head and shakes the fuck out of me. A part of me thinks she was paying my sister and I back, from my older brother's antics. But it was well deserved, as he said back in his days, she'd make the kids stand there with gum on their noses if they were caught chewing gum. Or draw a circle on the board and stick their nose there and stand there in front of the class. My brother said he'd draw a HUGE fucking circle. Heh. And she'd cleverly have slaves, errrr, children wheel her music cart from room to room. Back then, a lot of the music teachers traveled to the classrooms, as they didn't have rooms of their own. My brother and a few of his buddies one time volunteered and they wheeled that sucker right down a flight of stairs. Hahahahahaha. 

Then there were most of the first grade teachers who thought it a good idea for hall/potty passes to look like toilet seats that we had to wear around our neck. Seriously... what. the. fuck?!


----------



## Millenium_01 (Mar 5, 2018)

I don't know if this applies, but I'll say it anyway. 
When I was in 3rd grade, my teacher handed out makers, whiteboards, and erasers for an activity. I was writing numbers on the board while she gave out instructions, then all of a sudden she called my name. It was dead quiet. 
She asked me what I was doing and I said I was just drawing. She looked pretty upset, then told me to go pull a card. 
It sounds weird, I know, but my old elementary school was...old. Each classmate had a green, yellow and red card in this classroom hanging organizer. 
For each bad behavior, we pulled a card, and on your school planner your teacher would write a note to notify your parents of what you did. I wasn't really much of a troublemaker, but I sometimes got caught doing things...lol. 

Anyways, I stood up and walked over near the door, where the organizer was, everyone quiet watching me. I found my name with the pocket of cards and pulled one. I'm pretty sure it was yellow. 
Everyone else's was still green.

It was pretty embarrassing having everyone watch you, especially when you weren't really the 'bad' kid.


----------



## TranquilMindGun (Aug 22, 2018)

Millenium_01 said:


> I don't know if this applies, but I'll say it anyway.
> When I was in 3rd grade, my teacher handed out makers, whiteboards, and erasers for an activity. I was writing numbers on the board while she gave out instructions, then all of a sudden she called my name. All was quiet.
> She asked me what i was doing and I said I was just drawing. She looked pretty upset, then told me to go pull a card.
> It sounds weird, I know, but my old elementary school was...old. Each classmate had a green, yellow and red card in this classroom hanging organizer.
> ...


You ever found out why your teacher was upset with you, pulling a yellow card for you?


----------



## Millenium_01 (Mar 5, 2018)

No, not really. 

I guess she thought I was distracted or something.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

My high school trigonometry teacher (c1971) stands out. He was tall, kinda looked like Frankenstein (his name was Frank, too!), and he had a deep, guttural voice. Essentially, he taught by the fear and humiliation method. All of the girls were routinely called "guttersnipes", guys "*******" and everyone was a "stupid idiot". He would take the most unlikely pairings in the class and "marry" them, with their grades dependent on each other's performance. People left his class crying almost every day.

None of this really bothered me (he never married me to anyone or called me any names), but he did do something that REALLY pissed me off. I generally never took notes in school... writing notes interfered with actually absorbing/understanding the material for me. Despite getting 100% on EVERY single quiz and test in his class for the entire year (obviously not needing the notes), he gave me a zero for my notebook EVERY marking period. Instead of the A+ I deserved, I ended up getting either a B+ or A- because of the notebook. Pissed me off VERY badly, but I refused to give in to him... I wasn't going to allow him to break me. Besides, I know for fact that my grades would have dropped off anyway if tried to keep up writing notes rather than absorbing/understanding as we went along.

In college, I ran into a professor with a similar style for my engineering statics/dynamics class (c1975). He was of very small stature and of Chinese ethnicity, but was raised in Germany and spoke quite loudly with a VERY thick German accent. He could be quite brutal on students in his lectures... brutal enough that many students dropped out of his class and took it at another nearby engineering school over the summer. Well... those who did that were quite disappointed to find that his brother was teaching that class, and he was even worse.


----------



## INTxress (Aug 25, 2018)

This year I had a teacher that really hated my guts because frankly I talked back while everyone (mostly) kept silent and bitched behind her back. She called me out, sometimes I tried to stay silent but sometimes I was too irritated not to say anything.

Once I followed my friend to the restroom because his shirt was wet and waited for it to dry up. When we came back 10 minutes later she appeared so pissed off and ranted at us about how we were wasting her time. The thing is that she didn't teach much and mostly left us at our own devices. I didn't mind but she was exaggerating the whole situation imo. We had to meet her after the lesson.

When I arrived, she wasn't there and my friend wanted to visit the restroom again. So I accompanied him and when we came back she was there. She then shouted at us asking why we were late again. We explained and she called me a "deceptive" "liar". Wasn't that verbal abuse? According to WikiHow such an incident can be called as abuse. I told her that she could check the surveillance cameras and she didn't reply. Then we had to write her an ap0l0gY letter because we were _misbehaving._

Needless to say I made an entire joke out of the letter. She continued telling me and my friend how bad we were as students and honestly I admired my friend's ability to not retort. Fe doms are a miracle. 

Up till this day this teacher made an impression and yes, I wouldn't forget her wonderful existence. Consider it my luck. Are all American teachers like that?


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

This topic really torques me. The harshness of teachers and principals to young children is unnecessary and unconscionable. An encounter you would blow off as an adult, or find humorous as a teenager, can traumatize a young child. I still remember some very unpleasant experiences.

Imagine the plight of a child who is being abused at home, only to catch hell again at school. The more intelligent and/or sensitive the child is the worse it becomes. Those things linger for years.

Instead of going into typical incidents with unpleasant authority figures at school, here is something that was much more unusual. I had forgotten about it until just now.

I was a kid when this happened. So much so that I do not recall the year or grade I was in. I was in elementary school and still very young and nieve.

Some teacher must have noticed something was not quite right with me. Perhaps it was my very introverted personality. It could have been that someone thought me to be a neglected child. I wasn’t told the reason for my being pulled out of class to be interviewed by a “visiting teacher,” who was really a psychologist. Those interviews took place in a very small room and were always one on one.

We did this three or four times during that particular semester. She was young, as I recall, no more than twenty five and likely less. She had blonde hair that was worn pulled back, though not exactly in a bun. She was well dressed and wore a sweater. She carried a briefcase and was pleasantly officious. She sat on her side of the desk in that spartan little room, and I sat on mine. I was very self-conscious and ill at ease. There was nowhere to hide and no way to evade her probing. I do not recall a single word she said.

What I recall were the size of her breasts, which were unbelievably large. No conventional bra could support that load. I had never seen anything like that before or, frankly, since. I have no doubt they created issues for her. They were creating issues for me as I fought not to stare. And, yes, I was a young child.

Her favorite thing was rocking her chair back on its rear legs, then placing her hands under her breasts, and lifting and lowering them repeatedly. Not a shake, but an up and down stretching motion. All the while she stared into my eyes and watched the expression on my face. She wasn’t teasing me, she was toying with me. And she was enjoying it.

Thoughts ran through my mind. Was this a trap? Was she trying to see if I knew about sex? Was this a test of some kind? Was she trying to learn if I was attracted to girls, or if I knew about breasts? Was she trying to learn if I had dirty thoughts, because in those days everything said about sexual attraction was considered dirty.

Or was this simple physical discomfort? Did she need to relieve pain or have some genuine reason for doing this?

Hell no. I saw her eyes locked onto mine. I was a kid squirming in a chair while she manipulated her jugs. She was into this and enjoying it. I was petrified by not knowing how to respond. I thought I was going to be in trouble, didn’t really grasp what was going on, and was stuck in a personal peep show with breasts that could have been at home in a circus sideshow.

She never touched me. She didn’t speak, other than a few questions when she first started the interview. She just stared with a bit of an amused and lusty smirk on her face. You can learn a lot about a person from their eyes, even when you are a child.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I remember getting yelled at for trying to seal my art with tape to mimic lamentation. I was in first grade and the teacher scolded me in front of everyone.

Alotta stuff related to my mom being Jehovahs Witness stands out:
-In 1st grade the musics teacher was doing a Christmas concert. For some reason she purposely made me dress as Rudolph. The reason this was so traumatic at the time is because I was a 6yr old being pressured by an adult in front of everyone to perform something which me as a child thought was ‘bad’ (participation in Christmas activities was frowned upon in my moms religion, I think this teacher thought they were doing a good thing imposing their own opposing view and taking a subtle stand to my mom but she placed me as a child in an extremely uncomfortable place as far as ordering me to practice to do something which went against what I was told to do by my mother. Talk about a complex.
-Jehovah Witnesses do not believe in saluting idols and objects and that to them means not standing for the pledge or allegiance. I also remember in second grade a teacher forcing me into the Hall for not standing and doing the pledge of allegiance. The thing is, my mom wrote a note to request I not do this. It’s not like it was me being difficult on purpose. I was just a child. And the teacher spoke down to me in front of the entire class as if I was deliberately disobedient or something. Anyways I was horrified and humiliated in front of my class for this and confused. And felt very trapped. 
-Also in 2nd grade my mom sent a note asking for me to be removed from any holiday or birthday exchanges or parties. Usually in most cases this meant kinder teachers just had and in future send me to the library to read during Christmas activities. But this teacher sent me out to the hall. So i sat right outside the classroom listening to my entire class have their holiday party (at fircken 7). I still remember the wicked face of the mean ass teacher and her snark and disdain at me as a child for my mother’s requests.
-In 5th grade I did not have a valentine box (uh obviously) my teacher yelled at me in front of the whole room (who obviously didn’t have one because my mom didn’t want me to participate, and then yelled because I didn’t bring candy), and he yelled at another boy who came from a home of parents who didn’t give a fuck, he shoved Kleenex boxes at his and my desk and then forced me and the boy to stay and do all the cleanup. He also told me to be quiet when I tried to tell him my mom did not want me to participate in the V Day party. So he humiliated me and the other poor boy, and then forced us to sit in a party. 

And it’s this kinda shit above I totally believe is why by the time I got to middle school I literally HATED teachers

Also it is those experiences which make me have more empathy for many cultures in practice. I know how often I was the subject of humiliation as a child for my moms beliefs.


----------



## APBReloaded (Mar 8, 2019)

Oh shoot! I had this one teacher, it didn't happen to me, but when someone misbehaved, he would make them stand in the corner staring at it. And we're talking Junior year of high school, not when I was a kid.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

My fifth grade teacher slammed my head against the wall and broke my nose for staring out the window. No reprisals. It was 1965.

My third grade teacher watched and did nothing while a much bigger kid kicked the shit out of me for being Jewish and having a black friend. Again, no reprisals.

I hated elementary school. They were the worst years of my life and left me with a profound distrust of authority for the rest of my life.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

My 11th English teacher hated me
She had my brother and sister before me and assumed I was like them
She had it out for me big time just because of my last name
So one day I decided since she didn’t like me anyways I would give her reason not to like me
I brought in 2 eggs from home and waited til she left class at her usual time
Put the eggs in her winter boots
She came back slipped on the first one and gave it a final tug
Splat:laughing: you could tell by the look on her face the egg had broken
She puts on boot #2, exact same thing happened
The old bat never said a word

2 months later me and friend grabbed a 55 gallon plastic garbage can
Filled it 1/3 of the way with water, leaned it against her door and knocked
Ran around the corner, she opens door and got soakedh:


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

My English teacher in 10th grade would give us a choice between doing pushups or going to detention if we were caught chewing gum or eating in class. Most people chose the pushups, although I remember one girl did choose the detention instead. The one time I had to do them, it wasn't even me who was eating. We were split into groups and one guy in our group was eating, and of course none of us were about to snitch on him but the teacher's assistant saw and told the teacher, so she made everyone in the group do pushups.

From what I heard the Weight Training teacher would make students who were late to his class do some sort of exercise, I don't remember what it was called but my friend told me he saw some people cry while doing it. I almost chose Weight Training as my PE class for 10th grade, but once my aforementioned friend who was a year above me and in that class told me all the horror stories I was like "Nope".


----------



## Steelight (Mar 15, 2017)

Millennial here. The worst thing I remember a teacher doing to me was in kindergarten in '95 when a teacher hit my butt with a ruler because I kept talking during nap time. Well, and there was this art teacher in 6th grade who asked me if I was on crack in front of the whole class because I was doing something I guess I shouldn't have been doing? I don't remember what it was...but I said "I don't know?" because I didn't know what the hell crack was. But I figured from her voice, that it wasn't good.

Other than that, I've been yelled at a few times, but that was it.


----------



## oreocheesecake (Nov 15, 2014)

One time when I was about 5, I was desperate for a wee, but my teacher refused to let me go. I didn’t have the guts to just get up, so I peed in my seat. Nobody knew but I was still mortified and wanted to cry. It’s the only time I ever peed my pants.

My mum had a word with my teacher after that incident.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

I don't think I've been humiliated before by a tutor. I have observed other students who have been. One has been humiliated because of the tutors arrogance and lessening the learners confidence. Also a learners athleticism has been judged by a tutor in the past.


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

It's hearing stories like this that makes me want to be a teacher so I can try to protect kids from crap like this...disgraceful.

I had a band teacher that had a really bad temper, and one time when I was playing my instrument triple-forte (super loud) as was called for on the sheet music, he stopped the whole band and asked me why I wasn't playing. "I SAID PLAY!!! What're you doing? Not playing! Just like you always don't!!!" (or something to that effect). I nearly cried because I didn't know what else to do. It was so bad another teacher almost went up and said something to him on my behalf (but he scared her too). After class, my friends on the other side of the room said that they could hear me loud and clear, and that they don't know why he claimed I wasn't playing or (allegedly) didn't hear me. He was just cranky and really bad with kids. I think he was having a particularly bad day that day. It was surprising because I was actually one of his favorites—all my teachers loved me, except for one college professor who didn't like me after I left an honest review at the end of the semester that called her out on some unprofessional crap she did (she somehow figured out that I was the one who left that review, even though she did stuff to the whole class).


----------



## Kanani (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm Gen Z, and I went to a weird, liberal elementary school. But for some reason, whenever we were all in trouble the teacher would tell us to put our heads down on our desks and stay like that for a while. I'm still not really sure why. Maybe they just wanted quiet.

I had fun there though. One time in fourth grade me and my best friend were "too advanced" for the spelling words I guess. So we made our own list of words that I didn't know the meaning of. And we wrote weird stories on them and printed them out. Except one day we printed like 7 copies to every printer in the school. The teacher was not pleased.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

It is sad to hear such stories where students were made feel uncomfortable by their teachers. Teacher should educate and make you feel better.


----------



## Kaznos (May 3, 2018)

I'm gen Y and imho we had it pretty easy compared to the older generations. When my father misbehaved in 1st grade, his teacher gave him a knife and sent him out of the classroom to go across the road and cut a wand from a specific bush. Then he got spanked with the wand he chose.
As for me:
In elementary school (around 2nd-3rd grade) the class visited the dentist. After the examination, as we were going out of the building my friend next to me in the line and I were making silly faces for fun. Than suddenly the line stopped and my teacher came to me asking why I had made fun of the hall porter lady for being fat. I was like 'WTF teacher?!'. I explained I made faces to entertain my buddy. She didn't believe me and after a couple minutes of arguing I eventually gave it in and had to go back to the fat lady for saying sorry. Looking back I'm a bit ashamed of myself. I shouldn't have taken the blame for something I didn't commit. 
Still elementary school, after a prayer teacher let everybody out to play but me and the same friend. She heard one of us fooling around during prayer but she couldn't tell if it was me or my pal. Again, I had no idea what she was talking about, didn't hear a voice despite standing right next to the other guy. I didn't wanted to get both of us punished so I took the blame again.
On the other hand most of the time I got punished justly because I was just plain bad.


----------



## INFPsyche (Nov 13, 2014)

I can remember some imbalanced punishments handed out when I was in elementary school. I can't even remember what grade but it was in the late 80's and one day a little boy slammed a ball out of my hands when I was standing in line waiting to go inside after recess and then sucker punched me extremely hard in the stomach. It knocked the wind out of me and was way beyond harder than I've ever been hit in my entire life since then. I went in and told the teacher and he barely got reprimanded. 

Then the same year I said the word 'shit' at my work table during the day, not even really understanding it was a bad word, and got told on. There was a 50's dance that day where everyone dressed up and went and did activities in the gym for a few hours. I had gotten up and my mom had made me a poodle shirt and had done my hair like all the other kids. Well I was told I couldn't go and had to sit in the library and do work while everyone else went and had fun. Plus I had to go to the nurse's office and was forced to call home to tell my mom what I'd done. It pretty much sucked.

Not saying I shouldn't have gotten in trouble but the little boy physically assaulted me. I was a kid and shouldn't have to deal with that at school. If the teacher had an actual BRAIN it wouldn't have gone down like that..


Sent from my moto e5 plus using Tapatalk


----------

